# ? About nigerian dwarf heat cycles...



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So this year I am planning on breeding my does later, like Dec. and Jan. for May/June kids., I have never bred them all this late before...i've always had like March, and April although I have had June/July/August kids before from a few, but i'm wondering are they in as strong of heat in Dec. and Jan. as they are right now? I have like 10 does in full blown standing heat, tails wagging, mounting other does, and they won't go anywhere else, but to stand next to the buck pen. Will they be like this in Dec. and Jan. I just don't remember my dry does doing this in Dec. ever before????? :shrug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I've never waited out does like that before, but the ones I did choose to breed in Dec/Jan did still cycle normally. Since there was only one at a time it wasn't quite like you described but I don't see any reason why they won't still be raging in Dec/Jan.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have no problem breeding anytime through out the year 

I think you will be just fine!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep...they'll be ready to go when you want them bred.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I breed in December/January with no issues - I actually have a greater settling rate then with the earlier heats


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok...thanks guys! Now I feel a bit better about waiting til Dec. and Jan. I have never waited that long to get the majority bred so this will be a new thing for me. I'm hoping the warmer weather will help the kids a lot since last year my march kids were just freezing even with warm shelters. I also am on summer break in June, July, August so I will have a lot of time to handle them, disbud, deworm, etc.


----------

